# Any tips for learning genetics?



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to learn about genetics. I have been reading up sooooo much and have even printed of lots of info which i keep periodically re-reading. Sometime i think i get it ....... and then i don't!!  
Anyone else found this confusing?
All those letters, and resessives, and stuff.

Any help appreciated xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's easy. Just learn all the genetic codes for the varieties, and learn how to use them in punnett squares, and pretty soon you'll be able to do it in your head!

Sarah xxx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
now i have to add punnett squares too!!
I don't think i could it anything else in my head!!!! It's so full of little letters floating around making strange combinations.
Wow where can i find out about punnett squares?
And what if you don't know the exact genetic code of your mouse?
xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If you don't know the exact genetic code of your mouse, one of the ways you can *try* to find out some of the genes is to breed them and see what babies come out! lol

The mice you got from me (If you plan on breeding them)... Well, if you want to know, just ask! I remember the parents, so should be able to give you an Idea of what to expect offspring wise. Thas the great thing about getting mice from breeders.

Once you get it, honestly it can be so easy, and you wonder why you has such trouble!! hehe

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've attempted to write a guide here:
http://www.blackthornmice.co.uk/genetutorial.html
I don't know if it's very helpful, I find it a bit difficult to explain because I've been using punnett squares for over ten years and it comes naturally to me!

I've written a list of varieties and their codes here:
http://www.blackthornmice.co.uk/genelist.html

I hope they help you!

Sarah xxx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help. I will investigate the links and hopefully someday i will get it!
x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have just read through the tutorial and its easy to understand for me Sarah! 

Though on the genetics list, I think you should call 'Brindle' 'American Brindle' incase any english peoples think they can get tiger mice over here! lol Also, that way you can add X Linked Brindle too. 

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

OK then, thanks for pointing that out! That list was put together when I was learning, I haven't really looked at it since I memorised it all!

Sarah xxx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Just had a look at the pages, thanks i think i might get it sort of...
I will follow ur advise and start making grids for my own mice.
Thanks xx


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

If it´s ok that I ask here but I was looking at the website SarahY linked to and I have a question.
In the second punnet square the code a a is for the black parent but in the next one there is B B and P p for the black parent. 
Why do you have to use two squares for this one combination?
Can´t you just make one bigger square? 
Two just confuse me, don´t understand why black is both a/a and B/B P/p :? or is it a/a B/b P/p?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a/a B/* P/* (the * means it can be dominant or recessive gene)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever drawn out a picture of mouse genes? I think that would be pretty helpfull, a picture you can look at and see the loci and stuff. . .


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes I think that would be invalulable to see a picture drawn out of the mouse genes  


Autumn2005 said:


> It's a/a B/* P/* (the * means it can be dominant or recessive gene)


The black mouse in the example has a dove parent but no chocolate in his background. 
So dove is a/a p/p and black is a/a.....so where does the B come from?
Only colours with b in I can see is Cinnamon - A/- b/b and Chocolate - a/a b/b
and then in Multiple Dilutes. I can´t see B anywhere only small b.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The B means full color, the b mean chocolate dilution. So a dove mouse is actually a/a B/* p/p. All mice have certain loci (the place where the gene is on the chromosome) like A-loci, B-loci, C-loci, D-loci, etc. A means ticked, a means not ticked. B is full color (usually black, depending on the other genes) and b is chocolate dilution. P means dark eye, p means pink eye. So a dove is actually a/a B/* p/p or in other words, a pink eyed black.

For purposes of shortening what we write, sometimes genes are left out if they're dominant, or if they're not your main focus. Doesn't mean the mouse doesn't have the gene, just means we aren't talking about it.


----------

